# Adopted Cobden, IL-"Hollywood" Male Golden Mix needs home or rescue



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Please*

Please email the shelter if you can save or adopt HOLLYWOOD. I believe they have transport, too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Mr. Hollywood!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen, 

I did a search on PF for Animal Rescue Groups in Cobden, IL. Here is a link to a list of groups that came up if you want to forward his info to some of the mixed/all breed Rescue Groups. 

Petfinder.com - Animal Welfare Organizations Near You=

I don't know if a GR Rescue would take him or not.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

SANDY 

THANKS!

I have to go out now as usual. Will try to do something later.
I emld. Chow Rescue in Joliet for him. I think he could be a chow/golden mix or a collie/golden mix.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

BUMPING up for Mr. Hollywood!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Hollywood!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Keep Bumping*

There must be someone out there for Hollywood!!

Here's what someone on Facebook said about him:

https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!...75421003.46182.129477153824913&type=1&theater

.***Rescue Me*** Dogs and Cats of Union County Il. Animal Control Nothing yet. I visited him late last night and he is so happy go lucky and a real mover and a shaker! Love this boy! Any truckers, hikers, bike riders need a travel buddy??? This boy said he wants to see the world!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hollywood*

Nobody wants mixes-poor guy!:no::no:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Hollywood!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen,

Did you get any replies from any of the all breed/mixed Rescues you contacted?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Never heard from Chow Rescue or the mixed breed rescue I contacted!
Read that they will be looking for a rescue in Northern Illinois now as they might have a transport going there.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Hollywood!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Hollywood!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

*Bumping up for Hollywood!!

SEE HIS PICS HERE!!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...lywood-male-golden-mix-needs-home-rescue.html

Cobden, IL-"Hollywood" Male Golden Mix needs home or rescue *--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

There must be someone out there, looking for such a handsome dog!! https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater
Please adopt Hollywood!!

https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/...29477153824913

This guy is a superstar!!! Awwwrrrroooooo 
Union County Illinois Animal Control 
385 Kaolin Rd., Cobden, IL 62920 

TO ADOPT AN ANIMAL ... Animal Control # 618-833-4915 

PLEASE DO NOT CALL THE AC NUMBER other than to pull or adopt one of the cats or dogs. Good intentions can sway from the urgency of the animals in need. 

Email UCAC [email protected] 

We are Volunteers taking pictures and trying to help save these animals None of us here work for UCAC. Please join and help us help them! 


ADOPTIONS....

All pets adopted from Union County Animal Control are required to be spayed or neutered by adopter, as well as vaccinated for rabies. Due to funding, this is the adopter's expense. 
Cat adoption fees: $45.00
Dog adoption fees: $65.00 
Adoption Fee does include a Microchip 

Some animals that have received full vetting will have adoption fees that will reflect on this. 

Sponsorship and Pledges can be raised in threads but are only allowed to go to a receiving licensed or 501c3 rescue only. Adopters or private individuals can not ask for or receive pledges to them unless special circumstances arise. Rescues can not post donation links or Chip Ins until Pull is in and approved or dog or cat is already picked up by them and in their care. 

RESCUES...

Rescue groups wishing to rescue animals both in state and out of state, must have a 501c3 or be licensed by the Department of Agriculture as a rescue/ shelter and their application to rescue must be approved by Union County Animal Control. Each rescue group must submit a copy of its shelter license and a list of approved person to pick up animals from the Union County Animal Control. Only the rescue license holder or an approved person or transporter listed by the license holder may pick up animals from the shelter. 

TO PULL AN ANIMAL...

Please Email a copy of your document to [email protected] and call Animal Control # 618-833-4915 and leave a message to let them know it was sent with a call back number encase it was not received on the email.
Once this info is on file and approved it will be kept and you will not have to send again until the following year to update... you just need to at that point email the animals you are wishing to pull and the name of pick up for the animals each time. Approved rescues pulling have to be able to arrange transports and vetting for the animals they are pulling. Due to funding, this is the rescues expense.

TRANSPORTS...

(When enough dogs and cats are waiting for a ride north) Might be available for a free transport to Joliet. There are also other options for transports through the state of Illinois. Please ask us for more information about this. You can also feel free to post for volunteer assistance on transport legs for UCAC dogs and cats in the threads here. Please keep in mind we are 400 miles south of Chicago Il. and at the southern end of the state. 

ABOUT UCAC...

Union County Animal Control is a rural county with little funding and is trying to get help to make the situation better. They have less than basics they desperately need volunteers. There is no set date on how long animals live. They have 7 indoor runs and 4 outdoor runs and cages stacked for cats... It is very tiny when it is full animals have to be PTS. Owner Surrenders are available Right away and Found as strays have a 10 day hold period. 

We are located in Cobden, IL. We have two animal control officers that work hard to keep our animals safe and place our dogs and cats in loving homes. Unfortunately, we have limited room available, which means our animals have a very short time at our facility. Please visit us today and meet with all of the furry friends we have available! 

To everyone trying to help get these guys to rescues Huge Thank You's for networking so much! These pets are all URGENT Time needs to be spent on securing futures not momentary "wishes & why's". So, please unless you want to help or know of a rescue that wants to step up & help then you will get a personal message back. Otherwise, thank you, keep sharing and know someone is reading your comments and you are appreciated! 

UCAC is a Rescue and Adoption friendly county and is working very hard at providing the best care and chances for their animals.

Pls consider donating a bed at Donate to Union County Animal Control in Cobden, Illinois | Kuranda Dog Beds or donating a used one.

**My Friend contacted As Good As Gold, but he's too much of a mix. 
Attached Images


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hollywood*

*I just read over on Facebook, 
that Hollywood is being adopted tomorrow!!!* 
SO HAPPY FOR HIM!!!

***UNION COUNTY IL. AC RESCUE ME*** | Facebook


----------

